

Show HN: Generate command-lines in Python using YAML or JSON files - fmenabe
https://github.com/fmenabe/python-clg

======
bendtherules
This is really neat. I do prefer cmdline configurations in a separate file,
much easy to visualize and modify. Great that someone got the time to make
this.

